# Kubota to Market Own Hay Implements



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Kubota and recent acquired Kverneland to market a line of hay implements.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/kubota_launches_hay_tools_NAA_Margy_Eckelkamp/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

As I recall, Knerveland bought Vicon's product line when Vicon went bankrupt.

The disc mowers listed in these brochures look a lot like the Vicon DM series, especially the 3 blade disc.

Ralph


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep saw one of the first pieces at Sunbelt. Some guy standing there said it was exactly like his Vicon just a different color. Which I guess when they bought Kverneland they got Vicon too.

Just looked and the Kubota Tedder is 600 lbs. lighter than the same size Krone Tedder.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Prolly making light implements to match their light tractors lol

I have a New Holland rake made by Knevrevland. I wonder if it'll be discontinued?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Prolly making light implements to match their light tractors lol
> 
> I have a New Holland rake made by Knevrevland. I wonder if it'll be discontinued?


That's the part that bothers me is that they aren't making any of it, just changing the paint scheme of someone else's stuff. As much as I like Kubota's tractors I think they're messing up by not engineering their own equipment like they've done for so many years. There's only one Kubota tractor here, the rest are red and green, the L3940 has been a solid performer for what it was bought for, moving hay day in and day out, loading poop and doing odd chores.

There's no innovation to these products at all and that's kind of sad.

I also compared their rake almost a 500 lbs. difference.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

jus sayin, if you want Krone, ya gotta buy KRONE. I guess lime green goes with orange, not sure. Goes with JD green just fine. r


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> That's the part that bothers me is that they aren't making any of it, just changing the paint scheme of someone else's stuff. As much as I like Kubota's tractors I think they're messing up by not engineering their own equipment like they've done for so many years. There's only one Kubota tractor here, the rest are red and green, the L3940 has been a solid performer for what it was bought for, moving hay day in and day out, loading poop and doing odd chores.
> 
> There's no innovation to these products at all and that's kind of sad.
> 
> I also compared their rake almost a 500 lbs. difference.


It would also be accurate to add that all the big guys sub out tools to other companies. All case IH hay tools are made by other companies. 
Did you know Kubota once reprinted FIAT tractors ?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> That's the part that bothers me is that they aren't making any of it, just changing the paint scheme of someone else's stuff. As much as I like Kubota's tractors I think they're messing up by not engineering their own equipment like they've done for so many years. There's only one Kubota tractor here, the rest are red and green, the L3940 has been a solid performer for what it was bought for, moving hay day in and day out, loading poop and doing odd chores.
> 
> There's no innovation to these products at all and that's kind of sad.
> 
> I also compared their rake almost a 500 lbs. difference.


When you actually look at how much equipment is made by manufacturers other than what it is branded as, I see nothing wrong or surprising about this.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> When you actually look at how much equipment is made by manufacturers other than what it is branded as, I see nothing wrong or surprising about this.


Nope, you cannot be successful being all things to all people.....stick with what brung you.....

I am betting that the disc mower will be very successful as a rebadge.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think the vicon stuff was decent, at least what I've seen and used (disc mower and tedder) and I'd have to say its about the same place in the marketplace that kubota is....I like my lil 3940, but it ain't like its over engineered or anything and that's a plus, but given that, I don't think there's enuf engineering prowess at kubota to develope a complete line of hay and forage equipment. To me I think the Vicon line is a perfect fit for their product offerings....just how I see it, it ain't no where near Krone no more than Kubota is close to a Deere. But for what they are built for, and the price point......it's hard to beat


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think Kubota is not only close to, but actually better than Deere in the 20-75HP range. 
Just my opinion and options are like a.....holes, but I'm stickin to it. Lol
Now over 75HP??? Deere is better. 
Kubota probably builds some of the best under 75HP tractors in the world. 
Their small Diesel engines are second to none and are found in many, many other manufacturers equipment. 
I don't think my M126x is anything special, but my helper is die hard Deere and so far he really likes it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I know that nearly everyone repaints and markets other companies products. NH and CIH Round Balers are now the same color "red" just different decals. Over on the Red forum even the guys over there have said in the past that CIH and JD could learn a lot from Kubota's Compact Tractors if they would just bring some in and study for a while.

Has anyone even seen how much their Rake, Tedder or their Mowers are going to be? Unless I missed there's no place to get MSRP on Kubota's website.

When they repaint this we'll take a serious look:

http://ien.kverneland.com/Forage-Equipment/Mowers-and-Mower-Conditioners/Disc-Mower-Conditioners-Trailed/Kverneland-Taarup-4328-LT-4332-LT-4332-LR-4336-LT-4336-LR


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmm... 
History of the industrial revolution and from the beginning, especially in the farming industry's showes that what Kubota has done is nothing new. 
Kubota is one example, a better one is yanmar. Deere teemed up for their engineering for for some time now. (Compact tractors if I'm not mistaken ) 
Or take a close look at who's who in the American tractor business and how so many companies molded into what we have today. 
Good for Kubota! Compatition keeps the innovations coming from all parties.

Oh what was the topic of the tread? 
Right... 
I know Kubota as making great small tractors.... I think I'll stick with the proven brand names for hay implements... At least for the time being.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> When they repaint this we'll take a serious look:
> 
> http://ien.kverneland.com/Forage-Equipment/Mowers-and-Mower-Conditioners/Disc-Mower-Conditioners-Trailed/Kverneland-Taarup-4328-LT-4332-LT-4332-LR-4336-LT-4336-LR


Well, uh, yeah, they're repainting some of that.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Grateful11 said:


> That's the part that bothers me is that they aren't making any of it, just changing the paint scheme of someone else's stuff. As much as I like Kubota's tractors I think they're messing up by not engineering their own equipment like they've done for so many years. There's only one Kubota tractor here, the rest are red and green, the L3940 has been a solid performer for what it was bought for, moving hay day in and day out, loading poop and doing odd chores.
> 
> There's no innovation to these products at all and that's kind of sad.
> 
> I also compared their rake almost a 500 lbs. difference.


Couldn't the same be said about the original JD tractor?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Kverneland, German engineering right?


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

bluefarmer said:


> Kverneland, German engineering right?


Nope, kverneland is from Norway.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I just wonder if they use the same paint supplier as Vicon....if they use Kubota's supplier that thing will go from pretty Halloween attire to hazy off colored, last years halloween attire in one year....just saying


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> I just wonder if they use the same paint supplier as Vicon....if they use Kubota's supplier that thing will go from pretty Halloween attire to hazy off colored, last years halloween attire in one year....just saying


My 2002ish is a lovely pink. But At least it fades now. It used to just fall off in sheets.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, mine is fading fast, rims are the first to go, plastic parts seems to have more UV properties for some strange reason....good thing is, one side of mine looks good, other side not so good. I used to have a car that had different rims on one side....hey, you couldn't look at but one side at a time....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Huh, my rims are great. The red paint is horrid. Decals are gone. The black faded to a grey that matches Deutz pretty well. If I could get Fahr decals for it I'd be repainting the red part green. They sell 'em that way in Europe!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My older kubota not only faded to a "breast cancer awareness pink", but mixed in hundreds of black mold dots.
Forms a sort of pink & black leopard print.
Don't laugh.......it turns a lot of heads!!!!,


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> When you actually look at how much equipment is made by manufacturers other than what it is branded as, I see nothing wrong or surprising about this.


It's pretty common with all co's.Even JD.They will have someone else make it and paint it green,and then may buy them out.

JD has a Fontier Line of eq.I think it is all made by other mfs and painted green.

MacDon builds there swathers and Bauer Built builds their DB planter bars.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am particular about my green paint.....don't like it scratched all to hades nor do I like to see it faded. I have a '90 55 series that the metal hood was showing its age. I removed it and took it to the local GM dealer as I knew a couple of the guys in paint and body. I had them respray with JD paint I bought at Tractor Supply along with a can of enamel hardener. I had him put on a couple of coats of high grade automotive clear coat on the hood. Holy cow what a difference that makes. She is the sharpest old gal around now....and when I come out of the field with her I can just spray water on the hood and the dust and dirt just wash off. I wish it were a option when you ordered a tractor to get clear coat on the hood and fenders. Wonder how that would work on plastic today?

Regards, Mike


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

JD, don't tell everyone it faded...its a "custom" paint option from the factory.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The boxcar magnums tend to fade a bit too. Red and orange a bad ones for that. My Kubota lives 100% outside and the paint hasn't faded a bit on the part Kubota Japan built. The loader and rims made in the the US have faded to a complete different colour.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just the opposite on mine. American loader is still orange. Plastic fenders are pink. Roof is somewhere in between.


----------



## DYNOBOB (Nov 29, 2011)

Use a product called Flitz on your Kubota fenders.

.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It's amazing that this is even being talked about, they've been doing it for years, and they've been fading for years, doesn't say much for Kubotas continuing development prowess either. I think Kubota needs to stick with what got em here, I think the new line of eq. Is good, only time will tell how it works out for them.....this is a much better idea than the one I hear on here about Kubota making a entry into the larger HP tractors....that would be a disastrous I believe


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I am particular about my green paint.....don't like it scratched all to hades nor do I like to see it faded. I have a '90 55 series that the metal hood was showing its age. I removed it and took it to the local GM dealer as I knew a couple of the guys in paint and body. I had them respray with JD paint I bought at Tractor Supply along with a can of enamel hardener. I had him put on a couple of coats of high grade automotive clear coat on the hood. Holy cow what a difference that makes. She is the sharpest old gal around now....and when I come out of the field with her I can just spray water on the hood and the dust and dirt just wash off. I wish it were a option when you ordered a tractor to get clear coat on the hood and fenders. Wonder how that would work on plastic today?
> 
> Regards, Mike


 I feel the same way....I have even thought about getting my baler clear coated before it starts to fade....I don't know how that would work though.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> It's pretty common with all co's.Even JD.They will have someone else make it and paint it green,and then may buy them out.
> 
> JD has a Fontier Line of eq.I think it is all made by other mfs and painted green.
> 
> MacDon builds there swathers and Bauer Built builds their DB planter bars.


 One thing I will say is at least JD doesn't put their name on the frontier equipment.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

FarmerCline said:


> One thing I will say is at least JD doesn't put their name on the frontier equipment.


But they have no problem putting it on a yanmar tractor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> But they have no problem putting it on a yanmar tractor.


Perhaps that's because the tractor is an integral part of the JD line-up, while implements, albeit a big part of the business, is not as integral. The move by kubota is a smart one, they would probably be smarter to rebrand an older name or a new name to those implements. A manufacturer cannot possibly make all of their implements and machines, especially as broad a product offering as John Deere has, the problem with it all being branded with the corporate name is the spill-over if someone doesn't like the quality of the product being offered as an implement. Name association is a reality, the frontier line is John Deere's contracting partner for implements that it doesn't build, I've had good success with all frontier equipment, and a lot of the frontier equipment is rebranded from Kuhn. 
So I guess in today's world, that's just the way it is, like building electronics in China, it sometimes is disastrous but like Apple has proven, it can be successful if done correctly.


----------

